# Post your favourite song here!



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey,
I've been wondering what is my favourite song..

These are my fav so far:


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

I know these songs are like from "2012" but that doesn't make them bad


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Doesn't anyone think JB was cuter when he was younger?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My favorite song is the 'egg song.'


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't ask me to choose because I don't have any. There are a bunch that will stop me from doing whatever I'm doing just to listen to them. Some are hard rock, some are ballads.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Anything from Led Zeppelyn (sp), Fleetwood mac, or Rush. Favorite now? Renegades. I should get an Alexis. She knows every song, it's amazing.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

chickenqueen=my 2 favorite things,chickens and Queen,prior to the late 80's when Freddie was sick and they changed style.So anything by Queen.Then there is the End and When the Music's Over and Celebration of the Lizard,all by the Doors.War Pigs by Black Sabbath and Stranglehold by Ted Nugent because every time I play it my bird Norton goes crazzzzzy dancing to it(he's also very crazy about the shower seen in Physco).Oh, I forgot Flagpole Sitter by Harvey Danger,it's my theme song.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh yes, Queen. I always stop to listen to them. I didn't even know who the group was that performed so much of what I enjoyed until I saw the program about them and Freddie.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been their number one fan since the mid 70's.They are bigger now than they were then.I hear their songs everywhere now.Most of my collection is on vinyl.I even have the soundtrack of Flash Gordon when they did the music.They did a tour a couple of yeas ago with the new singer and they came as close as Indianapolis but I didn't go and I'm still kicking myself for it.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

@chickenqueen I also like this one now


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

DR,I think my faves are probably older than you.My daughter listens to the kind of music you listen to.I took my daughter to a Bieber concert several years ago.If the screaming teenagers weren't enough,their mothers were acting as bad.I was embarrassing my daughter so I spent most of the concert outside with other embarrassing parents...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> DR,I think my faves are probably older than you.My daughter listens to the kind of music you listen to.I took my daughter to a Bieber concert several years ago.If the screaming teenagers weren't enough,their mothers were acting as bad.I was embarrassing my daughter so I spent most of the concert outside with other embarrassing parents...


Mm. I guess so. I'm only 20 so I like that kinda music. Lol same for me, there is LOTS of screaming!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

We are huge fans of John Denver! My girls love it!! Old school here! We like all kinds. Volbeat is awesome.... any rock ballad of course, Journey, Eagles, Metallica.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Can't go wrong with Metallica!!!DR,don't feel bad,I was once a screaming 20 something at concerts, a long time ago.Good memories!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of a band called "Ramstein" or Rammstein? I think my son in law listens to stuff like that. I don't call it music, LOL


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Can't go wrong with Metallica!!!DR,don't feel bad,I was once a screaming 20 something at concerts, a long time ago.Good memories!!!


Yes lol


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a band called "Ramstein" or Rammstein? I think my son in law listens to stuff like that. I don't call it music, LOL


Haven't heard of it..


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

RIP Tom


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Atomic Rooster. Sleeping for years.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Loreena Mckinnitt. Mummers Dance.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Celtic Woman. A Spaceman came Traveling.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Black Sabbath. Paranoid.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow that's some assortment!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I like most types of music.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow Tom Petty, that brings back some memories.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

amazingly enough I remember most of them....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Iron Butterfly Inagaddadavida. Hubs hates it because somehow the volume gets cranked way high when it comes on.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have Iron Butterfly's Inagaddadavida on vinyl,one of my most treasured albums(now I gotta go play it).It always gets cranked here,too.How do you do the video links?I want to put a couple up but can't figure it out(I know,I know!).My son even came over to borrow money(anybody else got kids like that?)and looked but he had his mind on other things and claims he didn't know how.He spends all day/night on the computer making music so he's not fooling me.I know you guys will tell me how.Thanks..


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Go to Youtube and type in the search box what song you want to listen too, then click 'search.'
Then you'll see the song that you chose. Click the song to listen to it. Then at the top where it says https (etc) ....right click "cut". You'll see the https disappear. 
Then come back here and right click "paste." Your link to the video will appear here. All someone has to do is click the link to listen to the song. (Hope I got it right for you.)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My personal theme song for the last 20 years....Thanks for your help,Dawg.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

This has been a favorite since discovering Black Sabbath in my very early tweens.I think it pertains to the world now and the powers that be.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1988


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1988


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Boy some names I haven't heard in ages! What's funny is that if you have Echo, all you have to do is say "Alexa, play Inagaddadavida" and it plays it! I am tempted. Who needs cd's anymore?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I saw Metallica and had to jam that first.Nothing like a little head-banging first thing in the morning.My bird,Isaac,was rocking,too.Revolution?I'm ready....As for cd's,I don't need them but I treasure my vinyl collection.I've been dragging it around for 40 years and my son has stated he would like them someday.The only bad thing with vinyl is you have to change/turnover the records.If it's 45's time,just stay at the record player.


----------

